# Saying Hello



## Nanjo555 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi 
First time post to this forum.
My wife ( Jo) and I ( Nando) are planning to retire in Phuket at the Laguna resort in Bang Tao, next year. We are currently living in Melbourne Australia and are finding living costs here, way too much.
We have been to Thailand many times on holidays and have had great times on each occasion. We are hoping that living there will be the same.
Does anyone on this forum currently live in Laguna and if so , what is it like. 
We are just scratching the surface in regards to getting information on what is required to move to Thailand, so we will be researching this forum extensively.
I hope you guys can help when required and looking forward to many replies,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nanjo555 said:


> Hi
> First time post to this forum.
> My wife ( Jo) and I ( Nando) are planning to retire in Phuket at the Laguna resort in Bang Tao, next year. We are currently living in Melbourne Australia and are finding living costs here, way too much.
> We have been to Thailand many times on holidays and have had great times on each occasion. We are hoping that living there will be the same.
> ...


Good Morning and welcome to the forum. I'm in the Philippines and not Thailand so am unable to supply you with info on that area.
There should however, be some members and residents in Thailand that can help. The Thailand page has been a bit slow so hang in there.
If Thailand doesn't work out, come on over to the Philippines. With over 7,000 islands there is plenty of room.



Jet Lag
Forum Moderator


----------

